# Joseph and His Brethren



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Jeffrey Smith said:


> The neglect of this is almost criminal. Not sure but this may be the only recording available. Fortunately everyone is great, even the treble, Connor Burrowes, who sings Benjamin.


----------

